
No playtime for Toys R Us, shuts 200 more stores - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/no-playtime-for-toys-r-us-shuts-200-more-stores/
======
randomerr
Unfortunately it was not surprise to anyone. 95% of the toys that had could be
purchased through either Walmart.com or Amazon.com. The only thing you really
went there for what the super limited addition Barbie / Star Wars toy. No one
goes for Jeffery branded bike anymore.

They stopped most advertising. Their website is 2 generations behind. The
loyality program is laughable. The POS's are slow. ToysRUs is KMart.

Can they make a come back? Yes, but they need to either become the Big Lots of
toys or go highly specialized. Also maybe take a lesson from the early days of
Radio Shack (1962 era of Tandy Corporation).

To quote from Wikipedia:

Tandy closed Radio Shack's unprofitable mail-order business, ended credit
purchases and eliminated many top management positions, keeping the
salespeople, merchandisers and advertisers. The number of items carried was
cut from 40,000 to 2,500, as Tandy sought to "identify the 20% that represents
80% of the sales" and replace Radio Shack's handful of large stores with many
"little holes in the wall", large numbers of rented locations which were
easier to close and re-open elsewhere if one location didn't work out.
Private-label brands from lower-cost manufacturers displaced name brands to
raise Radio Shack profit margins; non-electronic lines from go-carts to
musical instruments were abandoned entirely.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RadioShack#Tandy_Corporation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RadioShack#Tandy_Corporation)

------
angryasian
I think it has more to do with the vultures at Bain Capital and Vornado
pillaging the company

[http://inthesetimes.com/article/20600/how-private-equity-
kil...](http://inthesetimes.com/article/20600/how-private-equity-killed-toys-
r-us)

~~~
kevin_b_er
This. It was pillaged by corporate raiders. Bain Capital and Vornado killed
toys r us and not market conditions.

------
bufferoverflow
Makes sense. They don't want to be a free display for Amazon.

